# Sunday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

*Bold = C-band in-the-clear KPLR, KDFI, WMOR
& O's TV feeds.*
*Blue = DirecTV EI Reds, Indians, Marlins, Pirates, Tigers, Brewers, Angels & A's feeds.* 
*Green = ESPN Sunday Night Baseball Red Sox Game.*
*Red = Superstation TBS, WPIX, KWGN & WGN feeds.*

*1:05pm ET*
Reds *(FSN Cincinnati & EI 754)* @ Braves *(TBS)* 
Indians *(FSN Ohio & EI 755)* @ Blue Jays (Rogers SportsNet)

*1:10pm ET*
Marlins *(FSN Florida & EI 756)* @ Mets *(WPIX)*

*1:35pm ET*
Phillies (WPSG) @ Expos (No TV) 
Cardinals *(KPLR)* @ Pirates *(*WCWB/*FSN Pittsburgh & EI 761)*

*2:05pm ET*
Tigers *(FSN Detroit & EI 757)* @ White Sox *(WGN)*
Padres (KUSI/XEWT) @ Brewers *(FSN North-Wisconsin & EI 758)* 
*GM1 =* Rangers *(KDFI)* @ Royals (No TV)

*3:05pm ET*
Giants (KTVU/KMAX) @ Rockies *(KWGN)*

*4:05pm ET*
Twins (FSN North-Minnesota) @ Angels *(FSN West & EI 759)* & HDNET
Devil Rays *(WMOR)* @ Athletics *(FSN Bay Area & EI 760)*

*4:35pm ET*
Orioles *(WNUV/WBDC)* @ Mariners (No TV)
Dodgers (KCOP) @ Diamondbacks (KTVK/MAS!)

*5:05-5:35pm ET*
*GM2 =* Rangers *(KDFI??)* @ Royals (No TV)

*7:05pm ET*
Cubs (No TV) @ Astros (No TV)

*8:05pm ET*
Yankees @ Red Sox = *ESPN Sunday Night Baseball*


----------

